# Folder GPLGS



## hoofdenbijzaak

I discovered a folder named GPLGS in my program files. Does anyone know what it is and what it does?

Thanks.


----------



## Dunedin

Hello hoofdenbijzaak 

I believe it's the program folder for an application called Ghost Script (apparently a PDF converter).

.


----------



## hoofdenbijzaak

Dunedin said:


> Hello hoofdenbijzaak
> 
> I believe it's the program folder for an application called Ghost Script (apparently a PDF converter).
> 
> .


Thank you very much!


----------



## Dunedin

You are very welcome hoofdenbijzaak :smile:

I hope that helped you.

.


----------



## Angela0420

If I may ask, so is this a good thing to have or not? I just discovered it on my system and I keep a close eye to programs that run everyday. As soon as my system boots up, I click Ctrl, Alt & Del to have the windows task manager running at all times. This way I can click on it real fast to see why the system is suddenly having lags and such. I noticed the GPLGS in my Program Files folder after deciding to remove programs and things I no longer need. Having a lot of issues here, but trying not to format the hard drive just yet.


----------



## elf

It's not good or bad, it's a folder that contains a program you probably had installed at some point, or may still have installed. The program is called Ghostscript.



> Ghostscript is a suite of software based on an interpreter for Adobe Systems' PostScript and Portable Document Format (PDF) page description languages.


source


----------

